
Do Not Feed the Climate Trolls - doctor_eval
https://www.sciencealert.com/do-not-feed-the-climate-trolls
======
anonymousiam
A crucial part of "science" is peer review. If a "troll" disputes some key
data sources or facts, should we banish and censor the troll, or should we
respond with a well-cited set of hard facts? Why is Climate Science such a
cesspool? Both sides are guilty of gross misrepresentation. My conclusion is
that Climate Science is not "science" at all, but firmly rooted in politics.

~~~
funvill
People are allowed to have their own communities. If a persons comments, only
to get a enrage and entice a negative response then they are a troll. They
should be shown the door [https://xkcd.com/1357/](https://xkcd.com/1357/)

~~~
anonymousiam
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrJRmIvHF0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrJRmIvHF0k)

